# Set up my 2nd aquarium observation hive - top bar style



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

You're doing really interesting work!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

brushwoodnursery said:


> You're doing really interesting work!


Thank you so much! 

Can I give you my wife's cell number so you can attempt to convince her to feel the same way?


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

PatBeek said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Can I give you my wife's cell number so you can attempt to convince her to feel the same way?


Hah!!!


----------

